
Powerset (natural language based search engine) to launch front-end on ruby - bootload
http://glu.ttono.us/articles/2007/06/21/powerset-to-launch-front-end-on-ruby
======
brett
I'm not sure what to make of all the "we are going to be high traffic stuff".
A bunch of hype probably inspires you to deliver a little more, but beyond
that it seems pretty risky. I for one am more apt to look for flaws if you've
hyped yourself too much where I would have been inclined to look for strengths
otherwise.

~~~
bootload
_'... A bunch of hype probably inspires you to deliver a little more, but
beyond that it seems pretty risky ...'_

Maybe they don't want to release because they know how much _more_ they have
to work on it. So far the biggest thing I don't see yet is a feedback
mechanism ie: usage. Do they do have a beta program that someone has signed up
& used?

Spock could also learn from this. My favourite feature in spock is _"add an
acquaintance"_ If you select a name (any name because there is bound to be
others with the same name) and they don't have a photo, your forced to add by
name alone. 9/10 times it's the wrong one. I've given up for the moment. This
would have been picked up in a simple 5 minute test by a novice user to add
people you know.

I wonder if powerset will make the similiar mistakes?

------
staunch
I'm not a fan of Powerset so far but I think this is a good idea. Yahoo
embraced PHP. Google did Python. Now Powerset with Ruby. They picked a
language with as much hype as themselves.

~~~
byrneseyeview
I hadn't heard about the Yahoo/PHP thing. When did that happen? And from what
I've read, Google is still mostly C++ and Java, with Python a distant third:
smart humans (think Norvig) have an easier time thinking in Python, but
computers (see Norvig: <http://norvig.com/python-lisp.html> ) aren't so lucky.

~~~
staunch
No company the size of Yahoo or Google uses just one language for everything.
Google has Guido on their payroll and Yahoo has Lerdorf on theirs. It's a
cultural choice more than anything.

------
far33d
I was really hoping this was going to say "launched" instead of "to launch"

~~~
staunch
Instead of launching, Powerset has decided to simply push the earth downward
from their relative position.

